# Two Tivos For Sale



## BamaStangGuy (Sep 23, 2011)

No longer have cable and need to get rid of these. There is no service for either.

TIVO TCD652160 ($40 shipped)

and

TIVO TCD746320 ($60 shipped)

Both in perfect working condition.

Payment via paypal only. Comes with power cable and remote.


----------



## andrewc2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm guessing it is safe to say these don't have lifetime


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

andrewc2 said:


> I'm guessing it is safe to say these don't have lifetime


Yes, absolutely safe, as safe as saying Halle Berry won't deliver them and won't set them up for you and won't stay around a few days to be sure you know how to operate each properly.


----------



## bluedograbbit2 (May 26, 2008)

Do these have any kind of monthly rate lower then what is available now


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

bluedograbbit2 said:


> Do these have any kind of monthly rate lower then what is available now


i believe so, just can't tell you what that rate is!


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

bluedograbbit2 said:


> Do these have any kind of monthly rate lower then what is available now


Existing customers get a better rate and antenna only customers get a better rate. For new subscribers, lifetime is probably $400 and monthly depends on various factors but will be between $9.99 and $19.99. Let us know your circumstances and it can be determined easily enough.


----------



## bluedograbbit2 (May 26, 2008)

I am switching over to straight tivo from directv tivo and I don't want the year long commitment of the new premiere box


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

bluedograbbit2 said:


> I am switching over to straight tivo from directv tivo and I don't want the year long commitment of the new premiere box


i think the only way around that is lifetime. i got out of a 2 year commitment but i complained to the local consumer affairs reporter at the newspaper. he contacted tivo on my behalf.


----------



## bluedograbbit2 (May 26, 2008)

I actually did the online chat with tivo and they said no commitment on used tivo's


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

bluedograbbit2 said:


> I actually did the online chat with tivo and they said no commitment on used tivo's


did they specify how old the tivos must be?


----------

